# Headed to Hawaii -- let's talk gear / locations



## ahsanford (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like I'm off to Hawaii before too long. It's looking like I'll only be on Oahu for the trip.

I was planning on taking a couple days to shoot the area. Besides the obvious landscape opportunity, I will be doing some hiking as well. Landscape work will be the kitchen-sink approach with tripod, filters, etc., but the hiking will just be the body and a standard zoom.

I'm _generally_ not a landscape shooter (and when I do I'm certainly not a serious landscaper), though I have slowly started acquiring the tools to do that job.

I am planning on bringing the following:


5D3
24-70 F/4 IS + hood
70-200 F/2.8 IS II + hood + tripod collar
Tripod / Ball head / mounting plate / shutter release
Lens filters -- UV and CPL
Lee filter kit + ND grads + Big Stopper (I almost never use these filters, but this got to be the perfect place for them, right?)
'Photo trip stuff' -- air blower, cleaning kit, filter wrenches, etc.
Batteries / charger / backup cards / yadda yadda

I was _not_ planning on bringing the following:


My standard primes (28 2.8 IS, 40 2.8, 50 1.4, 100L macro) -- I'm not shooting street and this is tourism central, so I see little need for discreet walkaround gear. It's Hawaii, right?
Flash -- I usually take natural light with landscapes and don't try to fill the foreground (...but I could, I guess. I'm trying to not take up too much bag space with the unnecessaries.)

All that said, my questions are as follows:

1) Did I make the right calls on what to bring / not bring? What would you do differently?

2) Do I need an ultrawide lens, specifically a _filter-able_ ultrawide lens, say the 16-35 II or a Zeiss 18? I could certainly rent one of those.

3) What great Oahu locations do you recommend for the tripod setup? What about for hiking?


As always, I appreciate this forum's great advice.

- A


----------



## sysguy (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd say your kit is pretty decent. Very similar to what I take when I head out and yes you can get some really nice stuff with the big stopper. 
With my 5DMKIII I usually also take my 17-40 F4 L and find I use it a lot for landscapes and seascapes. I also take the 24-105mm and I use that most of the time. But I like the little extra from the 17.

If you are going Whale watching you may want a 1.4X for the 70-200. You never know how far or close the whales will show up.

The 50 mm might be good of you are going into things like the Missouri etc. 

I usually get to Kauai 2 to 3 times a year and always take the 50 mm just in case but I think I have used it once. Last trip I left it at home to tale my Tamron 28-75 mm F 2.8 for some night sky pictures though. Haven't been to Oahu in ages so I can't help with too many locations. Lots of sunrise and sunset opportunities around the island. 

You should be good with the gear that you have in any case. You may not need anything wider but I do like my 17-40. I can put my Lee stuff on that as well. I usually have too much stuff with me because I never know what I am going to shoot. Last trip I brought my 8-15mm F4 Fish and my Pano head and shot a lot of 360 panoramas.

I do have a couple of bags I carry. My Think Tank Airport Airstream for flying and a LowePro Flipside Sport packed in luggage for day tripping. 


Stephen
Calgary,AB


----------



## Eldar (Jan 3, 2014)

For surf and whales you would want as much focal length as possible. I would add at least a 2xIII extender. I was there during Easter last year and I used my 35/1.4 a lot for evening/night shots. Your 24-70 is f4, so a faster prime would come in handy.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 3, 2014)

Great feedback so far! Please keep it coming, folks.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah, I usually don't go with big bags as my vacations are never dedicated to photography -- I need to put more in my carry-on bags than gear. But I'll make an exception with such a picturesque destination and bring a lot of gear.

I have a 22L+ Kiboko bag from GuraGear that perfectly slides under the seat and will comfortably hold all of the gear I listed. I don't own much more than what I listed, so that bag is actually holds 90% of my stuff at home as a makeshift gear locker (sitting on a table).

Great, great bag, btw. Love it.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 3, 2014)

Eldar said:


> For surf and whales you would want as much focal length as possible. I would add at least a 2xIII extender. I was there during Easter last year and I used my 35/1.4 a lot for evening/night shots. Your 24-70 is f4, so a faster prime would come in handy.



Sure. If I am bringing my Kiboko then there will be plenty of room for the 28 F/2.8 IS (super handholdable low-light tool, strongly preferred over my trusty 50 F/1.4), and the 2x T/C for the 70-200 is a great call.

- A


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Jan 3, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> All that said, my questions are as follows:
> 
> 1) Did I make the right calls on what to bring / not bring? What would you do differently?
> 
> ...



[list type=decimal]
[*]Consider bringing a filter wrench and sensor cleaning swabs for safe measure. There have been many times that I've gotten a filter stuck on a lens. I have the Cokin Z-pro filter system and I'm pretty sure it's similar to the Lee filter 4x4 and 4x6 systems. Make sure your filters are absolutely clean because long exposures facing the sun will definitely reveal imperfections in the filter.
[*]An ultrawide lens would be nice, but be sure it meets the spec of your filter system. My Cokin setup doesn't work well with lenses wider than 20mm as vignetting becomes quite severe when I begin stacking 2-3 filters.
[*]Oahu is amazing. If you're up for it, try photographing sunrise and sunsets. Try looking up hikes along North Shore and Windward Coast.[/list]

Tip: Look up the temperature, humidity, and dew point each day you're in Hawaii. Be careful when switching out lenses when you're below the dew point and the humidity is above 90% as you can easily introduce moisture into your camera. I.E. Changing lenses inside an air conditioned hotel (usually below dew point) and walking out onto the beach (usually high humidity and above dew point) will sometimes result in fogging up your lens from the inside of your camera.
[/list]


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 3, 2014)

David_in_Seattle said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > All that said, my questions are as follows:
> ...






David_in_Seattle said:


> Tip: Look up the temperature, humidity, and dew point each day you're in Hawaii. Be careful when switching out lenses when you're below the dew point and the humidity is above 90% as you can easily introduce moisture into your camera. I.E. Changing lenses inside an air conditioned hotel (usually below dew point) and walking out onto the beach (usually high humidity and above dew point) will sometimes result in fogging up your lens from the inside of your camera.
> [/list]



Great advice! 

I've been scouting WA lenses that are front-filterable (without having to buy lots of additional doo-dads), and the LensRental guy I've been talking with has recommended the Zeiss 21mm. It's much sharper than my 24-70 F/4, but it's only 3mm wider and with a prime, I can't move my feet in some shoreline positions. I wonder if the 16-35 II is the safer bet for a rental. Any thoughts there?

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 3, 2014)

David_in_Seattle said:


> [list type=decimal]
> [*]Consider bringing a filter wrench and sensor cleaning swabs for safe measure. There have been many times that I've gotten a filter stuck on a lens. I have the Cokin Z-pro filter system and I'm pretty sure it's similar to the Lee filter 4x4 and 4x6 systems. Make sure your filters are absolutely clean because long exposures facing the sun will definitely reveal imperfections in the filter.
> [*]An ultrawide lens would be nice, but be sure it meets the spec of your filter system. My Cokin setup doesn't work well with lenses wider than 20mm as vignetting becomes quite severe when I begin stacking 2-3 filters.
> [*]Oahu is amazing. If you're up for it, try photographing sunrise and sunsets. Try looking up hikes along North Shore and Windward Coast.






David_in_Seattle said:


> Tip: Look up the temperature, humidity, and dew point each day you're in Hawaii. Be careful when switching out lenses when you're below the dew point and the humidity is above 90% as you can easily introduce moisture into your camera. I.E. Changing lenses inside an air conditioned hotel (usually below dew point) and walking out onto the beach (usually high humidity and above dew point) will sometimes result in fogging up your lens from the inside of your camera.
> [/list]




Yep. Filter wrenches are already on the list. 

The Lee system won't vignette with UW lenses if I get the right adaptor ring (they have a low-profile one for lenses under 24mm on FF). I will likely have to pick up an 82mm ring depending on my rental choice, however, as I only own a 77mm right now.

Great feedback on the humidity -- that happened to me in Puerto Rico once. And that A/C hotel room situation is 100% going to happen again. What's a best practice there? Let the camera come up to temp before changing lenses? Is there any need for ziplocks and desiccant packs when bringing my gear _back into the hotel room?_

- A


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Jan 3, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> David_in_Seattle said:
> 
> 
> > [list type=decimal]
> ...



I also use LensRentals, they've been really helpful on delivering gear to me on time for tight deadlines. I've never worked with the Zeiss lenses they recommended, but I do know their optics are quite good…though you'd have to rely on manual focusing (which to me isn't a big deal). I have a 16-35 II and though it isn't the sharpest lens within the focal range, it is still quite sharp when stopped down to f 8.0 or smaller - which is what I assume you'd be shooting at since it's landscape photography. But since that's the case, the 17-40 is just as sharp at f 8.0 but lacks a tad bit contrast. In the end it'd be a much lighter and cheaper lens to rent. The 16-35 uses an 82mm filter while the 17-40 uses a 77mm filter.

As for the humidity/dew point issue with changing lenses:

As long as you're changing lenses above the dew point and in low humidity you should be fine. I just looked up Oahu's current weather and the dew point is at 61 degrees F, humidity 69% and current temp of 74 degrees F.

In this scenario, keep the hotel room temperature above 65 Degrees while keeping the windows closed to shut out the humidity from outside. You can change lenses and clean your camera anytime under these conditions.

If you're outside and need to change lenses you shouldn't have a problem. Just change lenses facing away from the coast to avoid sea spray from getting into your camera. Past sunset the temperature might drop below the dew point, in this case I'd avoid changing lenses until you can be in an area that's above that temperature - like inside a car or restaurant.

I never consider bringing a ziplock bag or desiccant pack UNLESS you're gonna do any camping or if it rains.


----------



## rs (Jan 3, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> Great feedback on the humidity -- that happened to me in Puerto Rico once. And that A/C hotel room situation is 100% going to happen again. What's a best practice there? Let the camera come up to temp before changing lenses? Is there any need for ziplocks and desiccant packs when bringing my gear _back into the hotel room?_
> 
> - A


Hot air is capable of holding much more humidity than cold air. Relative humidity is a way of expressing how near the air is to its moisture holding limits. 100% RH is where you start getting moisture deposited on everything (dew point). However, seal that air in a bag and heat it up, while the water content is obviously identical, it'll drop below 100% RH. Dew point is a way of expressing at what temperature the humidity of the air will hit 100% RH - in the tropics, it could be 32'C, yet dew point could be as high as 29'C. Colder temperate climates preclude such high dew points, but the more dramatic change in temperature each day can result in dew point being reached as the temperature drops overnight. 

A cold object in a hot humid environment is a no-no. Think of a cold beer straight from the fridge in the tropics - almost straight away you'll get moisture all over it. This is simply because the air on the surface of the bottle has cooled down below the dew point, and the moisture from the air covers it, often running down the bottle to form a puddle. A camera stored in a heavily air conditioned hotel room is much like a beer stored in the fridge. Big, heavy surfaces (metal and glass) which have a high thermal conductivity (unlike plastic), but due to their mass they retain temperature for some time. This spells disaster when taking your camera out of the fridge (hotel room). The best bet is to utilise the drier air of the hotel room to form protection while it warms up - put it in a sealed plastic bag before leaving and let the heat soak into it in the dry air. When it's up to temperature, take it out of the bag. 

The other way around, whatever you do, don't use a bag. A hot object in cold dry air has no potential to invoke dew point, so leaving it out of a bag is perfect. However, cool down hot humid air, and like a cold winters morning in a temperate climate, it'll deposit its moisture over every surface it can reach. So, don't put the camera in a sealed bag when you walk into your cold hotel room!

My last trip to the tropics involved a long stay in a house without any aircon. No moisture issues with my gear at all, but there were rather severe heat build up issues with me :-\


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 3, 2014)

rs said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Great feedback on the humidity -- that happened to me in Puerto Rico once. And that A/C hotel room situation is 100% going to happen again. What's a best practice there? Let the camera come up to temp before changing lenses? Is there any need for ziplocks and desiccant packs when bringing my gear _back into the hotel room?_
> ...




Super helpful, thanks. The beer analogy will serve me well in the future with this. Great advice.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 3, 2014)

Ahsandord,
I like what you plan to bring to the Hawaii excursion.
I went to HongKong and Hanoi with pretty much the same setup, the 24-70 was the f/2.8-2.
With travel luggage weight restriction so terrible these days, your package is nearly 7 kG.

I would kind of stay away from an UWA. Less to carry. ( I did bring my new 14 mm Rokinon which i barely used, too much to switch lenses all the time). i took a pano, hand held, may be 9-10 frames and PS stitch them together. As attacked. One tip, shoot a few more up and down at the corners so when the pano is stitched together, the corners wouldn't "bowl" away, limiting your photos.

Above all, enjoy your trip. I know a lot of people would like to go there, too.




ahsanford said:


> Looks like I'm off to Hawaii before too long. It's looking like I'll only be on Oahu for the trip.
> 
> I am planning on bringing the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 3, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Ahsandord,
> I like what you plan to bring to the Hawaii excursion.
> I went to HongKong and Hanoi with pretty much the same setup, the 24-70 was the f/2.8-2.
> With travel luggage weight restriction so terrible these days, your package is nearly 7 kG.
> ...



Good advice -- nice shot. 

Yes, when I shoot panos, I stick to the golden rules of (a)shooting in manual, (b) shooting in RAW and (c) taking all pictures _vertically_ to get more 'above' and 'below' space around the main subject view that can later be discarded after photomerging. 

- A


----------



## Ron Bailey (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't know too much about Oahu having only spent a little time there, but you would find some great scenes at the North Shore and all along the drive on the East side of the island. Sunsets are always nice on Oahu.

When driving with the air con on in the car I left my pack and gear in the trunk so as not to introduce moisture coming/going in/out of the car. 

If you make it here to the Big Island.....tons of options!


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 4, 2014)

Ron Bailey said:


> I don't know too much about Oahu having only spent a little time there, but you would find some great scenes at the North Shore and all along the drive on the East side of the island. Sunsets are always nice on Oahu.
> 
> When driving with the air con on in the car I left my pack and gear in the trunk so as not to introduce moisture coming/going in/out of the car.
> 
> If you make it here to the Big Island.....tons of options!




Yeah, it seems like the Big Island is the scenery smorgasbord of legend. I really want to shoot lava flows near the water, but that means packing up our stuff and joining all the tourists. My gf would rather avoid crowds and fall off the grid, so we may just stick to the less-traveled parts of Oahu and take what's there.

Good advice on leaving the gear at temperature.

- A


----------



## bobby samat (Jan 4, 2014)

not sure if it was mentioned, but there is Hawaii Lens Rental in honolulu. i rented the 17mm-tse a few years ago from them and had a great time with it.

youre going to find awesome stuff to take pictures of no matter which direction you go. just get out of honolulu if you can. as cities go, it's not bad - but it's just another city. the rainforest in the center of the island is really pretty and has clouds when the rest of the island doesn't.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 4, 2014)

FF + 24-70 w/ CP filter + 35 or 50 prime for night time. 

Back in 2007, my wife and I went there for honeymoon. At that time, I thought $99 Canon P&S was good enough :-\

Here are my pictures from $99 Canon P&S


----------



## Kayo (Jan 5, 2014)

I live on Oahu and there are some nice places to shoot. On the South shore there are places like Black Point, Diamond Head (both the beach area and the hike up to the crater), Tantalus Drive (for night time city shots), 
Pali Lookout, Lyon Arboretum and such. On the East side there is Makapuu Point like Dylan's pic (nice morning hike), Bamboo Ridge (area near the Blow Hole), Sandy Beach, Kaneohe Bay, Koko Head and Crouching Lions Inn have nice hikes. North shore for surfing and a nice hike to Kaena point. Id probably stay away from the West side as its pretty heavy for rental car break ins. 

You're setup is plenty fine. A fast prime might be nice if you wanna do some street shots in Waikiki and I usually use a .9 grad for sunrise/sunset. 

Enjoy your trip and message me if you want any more spots to shoot.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kayo said:


> I live on Oahu and there are some nice places to shoot. On the South shore there are places like Black Point, Diamond Head (both the beach area and the hike up to the crater), Tantalus Drive (for night time city shots),
> Pali Lookout, Lyon Arboretum and such. On the East side there is Makapuu Point like Dylan's pic (nice morning hike), Bamboo Ridge (area near the Blow Hole), Sandy Beach, Kaneohe Bay, Koko Head and Crouching Lions Inn have nice hikes. North shore for surfing and a nice hike to Kaena point. Id probably stay away from the West side as its pretty heavy for rental car break ins.
> 
> You're setup is plenty fine. A fast prime might be nice if you wanna do some street shots in Waikiki and I usually use a .9 grad for sunrise/sunset.
> ...



Great spots Kayo 

1st photo: from our hotel room, look down Waikiki in the morning. I wish I had FF + 24-70 on that trip :'(
2nd photo: Snorkeling in Oahu. Couldn't recall the name of that place at this moment????


----------



## wfmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Kayo said:
> 
> 
> > I live on Oahu and there are some nice places to shoot. On the South shore there are places like Black Point, Diamond Head (both the beach area and the hike up to the crater), Tantalus Drive (for night time city shots),
> ...




The 2nd shot looks like maybe Hanauma bay!! 
Of all the lenses that I took to Hawaii my most used was my 16-35 f2.8L and with my 5D3.
Have fun!!


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 8, 2014)

wfmiller said:


> The 2nd shot looks like maybe Hanauma bay!!
> Of all the lenses that I took to Hawaii my most used was my 16-35 f2.8L and with my 5D3.
> Have fun!!



Of all my requirements:


Accepts my Lee front filter setup without buying a new frame (i.e. eliminates built-in hood lenses)
Wider than 24mm
Great IQ

...the LensRentals gang recommended the Zeiss 21mm. They claimed it was spectacular.

Just cursorily, compare and contrast...

Zeiss: http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=zeiss%2021mm%205D%20landscape

Canon 16-35 (Didn't flag it as I or II): http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=%2216-35%20II%22+5D+landscape

The Canon will let me take the shot where it's best to place the camera, and it will be weather sealed (if you put much stock into that, it's quite informal what that claim truly means)

But the Zeiss might add a little something special to the shots. I shoot manual focus / LV for landscapes, so MF is not an issue in this application on this trip.

Whaddya think?

- A


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 8, 2014)

I visited Kauai last summer, and these were what I missed (mind you, I was using my ISO-poor 7D at the time):
1. One fast telephoto for the evening Luaus
2. One macro for the beautiful flora at the botanical gardens and also elsewhere
3. One long telephoto for surf shots
4. A reverse ND grad for sunsets
Based on your gear set, I would recommend a 100mm macro that will satisfy 1 and 2, and a 1.4/2x III for 3.
A fast prime is always great for those fun evenings. But with the 5DIIIs sensor, a f/4 IS zoom might suffice.

Oh, and make sure you have something for taking nice portraits of your gf. That brought me great favors with my wife, and may just pave the way for your new 50mm


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 8, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> I visited Kauai last summer, and these were what I missed (mind you, I was using my ISO-poor 7D at the time):
> 1. One fast telephoto for the evening Luaus
> 2. One macro for the beautiful flora at the botanical gardens and also elsewhere
> 3. One long telephoto for surf shots
> ...



Great advice.

I have the 100L macro, but I usually leave it at home on travel since my 24-70 F/4L IS has the 0.7x mag macro mode (despite how close I have to get, the macro need is only maybe 3% of my shooting need on vaca). And the longer TF need is covered with the 70-200 and the 2x T/C.

- A


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 8, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> I have the 100L macro, but I usually leave it at home on travel since my 24-70 F/4L IS has the 0.7x mag macro mode...



Ah, true that. I forgot. And flowers aren't shy of cameras...
I didn't notice the 2x in your original list.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi,

I have been to Oahu for a week business trip and followed with a week on Big Island in April 2012. Although I had only little time on my own on Oahu, I found a few nice places for landscape that were not too far off the beaten paths (I was travelling with my girlfriend and then 3 months old son).

The obvious start near Honolulu/Waikiki is the Diamondback. i did not do the hike but it was reported to be softcore and sure provides nice views over the city. Otherwise, I was not really impressed by the area around the city.

Out of Honolulu, I've really liked the surroundings of the Byodo-In temple. It is a Buddhist temple surrounded by some nice landscapes, Although a bit touristy. I expect that there could be some nice hikes around there but can't suggest one in particular. The temple itself is worth a stop.

North Shore also is quite nice as beach and surf goes. 

The Ko'Olau mountains also appeared as a nice place to look for a hike.

My final suggestion would be to look for hikes around the Nu'uanu Pali lookout. I just stop there for a short time and was impressed by the scenery. There must be nice hikes around there too.

In terms of equipment, I was happy to have an UWA on my crop (Sigma 8-16mm) but there are of course many possibilities to go without one (including panos, but they don't provide the same increased perspective that sometimes makes an image dramatic.) Surfers will require more than 200mm so pack the extender as some others have suggested.

Have a nice trip.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the great tips, gang. My current loadout is...

*Definitely Going to Bring List*
Kiboko 22L (carry-on, will hold everything, fits under seat)
Smaller day-bag for hikes/walkaround

5D3
Wide scenery lens rental -- Zeiss 21 or Canon 16-35
24-70 F/4 IS + hood

Tripod / Ball head / mounting plate / shutter release
Lens filters -- UV and CPL
Lee filter kit + ND grads + Big Stopper

BlackRapid strap
'Photo trip stuff' -- air blower, cleaning kit, filter wrenches, etc.
Batteries / charger / backup cards / yadda yadda

Flashlight (for pre-dawn shooting)
Something for drying/cleaning gear from saltwater splashes (tap water bottle and a facecloth)

*The Maybe List*
One small prime (28, 40 or 50)
70-200 F/2.8 IS II + hood + tripod collar
2X III Teleconverter
Waterproof camera for snorkeling
Trash bags or a storm cover

*The Not Bringing List*
100L Macro (again, the 24-70 has that excellent 0.7x macro option)
600 EX-RT Flash (I generally am a natural light shooter unless it's an indoor event)


I've downgraded the stellar 70-200 and the 2x to the maybe list. I know I'll get great shots with it, but it's heavy, takes up a lot of bag space and is quite conspicuous. Principally, though, the majority of the heavy photography downtime without my gf will be on a scenery photo tour where wide shots will be the focus -- the guide even recommended the Nikon 14-24 or Canon 16-35 for where he's taking us. 

But my mind is not made up. I appreciate everyone's guidance on this, and I am always game for cool locations to check out!

- A


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 9, 2014)

wfmiller said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Kayo said:
> ...



Yes, indeed. Thanks
Here is another shot with my $99 P&S


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 9, 2014)

That reminds me! What underwater camera would you recommend? I will not buy a new one as I never shoot underwater but Hanauma Bay snorkeling is on the list and might make for some memorable snaps. So this is a one-day shooting opportunity only.

I was likely going to get some disposable film underwater camera, as I won't rent that Nikon AW rig or risk my 5D3 on some rubber housing. And I'm not interested in a $100-200 P&S. I need a one-time solution that takes decent pics underwater.

Any recommendations?

- A


----------



## wfmiller (Jan 9, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> That reminds me! What underwater camera would you recommend? I will not buy a new one as I never shoot underwater but Hanauma Bay snorkeling is on the list and might make for some memorable snaps. So this is a one-day shooting opportunity only.
> 
> I was likely going to get some disposable film underwater camera, as I won't rent that Nikon AW rig or risk my 5D3 on some rubber housing. And I'm not interested in a $100-200 P&S. I need a one-time solution that takes decent pics underwater.
> 
> ...



definitely a disposable UW camera with flash, I used my gopro rig for movies and stills. I have a big UW rig with strobes but did not bring them this trip as I wanted to use the gopro. BTW it was years since I had been back to Hanauma Bay and was very disappointed in the reef system and the lack of sea life from the "old" days. I was told that was because they no longer allow feeding the fish, oh well!! There were way better places for me to snorkel and dive anyways!!


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 9, 2014)

wfmiller said:


> definitely a disposable UW camera with flash, I used my gopro rig for movies and stills. I have a big UW rig with strobes but did not bring them this trip as I wanted to use the gopro. BTW it was years since I had been back to Hanauma Bay and was very disappointed in the reef system and the lack of sea life from the "old" days. I was told that was because they no longer allow feeding the fish, oh well!! There were way better places for me to snorkel and dive anyways!!



I just read a half-dozen reviews of $40-60 waterproof iPhone 5 housings and none were truly waterproof, and most had interface problems calling up the camera app -- the shutter button is the standard volume button, but touch-focus/metering the shot, and just getting camera mode running, etc. was generally a nightmare.

Definitely looks like a disposable film rig will be the winner. Flash for sure.

- A


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 9, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> That reminds me! What underwater camera would you recommend? I will not buy a new one as I never shoot underwater but Hanauma Bay snorkeling is on the list and might make for some memorable snaps. So this is a one-day shooting opportunity only.
> 
> I was likely going to get some disposable film underwater camera, as I won't rent that Nikon AW rig or risk my 5D3 on some rubber housing. And I'm not interested in a $100-200 P&S. I need a one-time solution that takes decent pics underwater.
> 
> ...



If you want your photo looks like photos below, then get disposable film underwater camera :-\

Maybe rent a decent UW camera - with insurance just in case.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 9, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> If you want your photo looks like the one below, then get disposable film underwater camera :-\
> 
> Maybe rent a decent UW camera - with insurance just in case.



Hmmm... if I ship an LR rental right to my hotel:

Canon Powershot D20 --> $50 incl. shipping

Nikon 1 AW + 10mm lens --> $78 incl. shipping

That's expensive for just one day of shooting. I'll have to think about it.

- A


----------



## wfmiller (Jan 9, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > That reminds me! What underwater camera would you recommend? I will not buy a new one as I never shoot underwater but Hanauma Bay snorkeling is on the list and might make for some memorable snaps. So this is a one-day shooting opportunity only.
> ...



That is one of the worst UW disposable shots I have ever seen? Maybe a problem with the camera , silting, cloudy day or whatever!! Your right that you can rent a UW rig from a dive shop which would be a better choice but geez, I have had way better results than that when starting out with UW disposables back in the day!!


----------



## AE1Pguy (Jan 9, 2014)

For snorkeling, I usually go to the north shore, at a place right off the main road called "Sharks Cove." Far fewer people there than Hanauma. On the other hand, you have to at least see Hanauma once - it's really an incredible place.

Don't underestimate the benefits of those waterproof point and shoot cameras. They take far better underwater shots than the disposables, and they aren't that expensive. I have some vids at home of my wife and I swimming with sea turtles, sharks, etc. that I took with a cheap Panasonic.

There used to be a sort of arboretum/plantation combination place called "Senator Fong's Gardens" that was terrific for shooting exotic plants. Really enjoyed that one. Sounds touristy, but it really isn't frequented by too many people other than botanists, plant collectors and photographers. I bought a Plumeria tree seed there in 1991, and it's now about 7 foot tree at my mom's old place in southern CA.

I don't know what sort of evil may have happened to access to the military bases after 9/11, but it used to be that you could get to the officer's club on Pearl Harbor without a pass. If you go a little past that, there are some interesting remnants of WWII gun emplacements right off the bay that make for good "ruins" pics. Some of those at Diamond Head as well.

There was a book called "Hidden Hawaii" that we used to use a lot for finding offbeat places. Highly recommended.

Be aware that the weather changes quite suddenly. You'll want to be ready to shoot at any time.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 10, 2014)

wfmiller said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Yes, indeed. Back in 2007, that was a $10 disposable film underwater camera. Could be operator error ;D....I'm not sure how you would do better with tiny disposable film underwater camera @ high shutter speed? 

These photos were developed from film and got scanned as digital photos. Anyways, I think OP should get compact digital UW camera for better IQ. Trip like this is well worth it


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 10, 2014)

I bought the $ 20 underwater housing by Polaroid. Works on any Canon P&S. But if you want quality rent a GoPro, of course.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 10, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want your photo looks like the one below, then get disposable film underwater camera :-\
> ...





Get a used one ebay: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=Canon+Powershot+D20&_dcat=31388&rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=4

Sell it back on ebay after your trip - can you really lose $ that much :


----------



## Ron Bailey (Jan 10, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> Ron Bailey said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know too much about Oahu having only spent a little time there, but you would find some great scenes at the North Shore and all along the drive on the East side of the island. Sunsets are always nice on Oahu.
> ...



Yep, the Big Island has it all, except for tons of people. If you guys really want to fall off the grid, the Big Island is it. The Puna District (where we live) is still 'old Hawaii'. Incredible scenery. 

You do need to be careful on the Big Island as it is still a little wild in areas.


----------



## Kaweeka (Jan 10, 2014)

For hiking trails the best resource is http://hawaiitrails.ehawaii.gov/island.php?island=Oahu. If you do not mind a little exercise you will see a whole new side to Oahu if you get off the roads and into the jungles! Any trail that takes you up to a ridge should give you some great shots. 

The north shore is raging this time of year so lots of surf shots on that side. There can also be some pretty intense rain storms on the windward (east) side. In both cases do not turn your back on the water; waves can grab you quick and flash floods come, well, in a flash. Other places I like are Kaena Point (Oahu's west end) and the Makapuu/Sandy Beach area (the eastern end and a lot easier to get to).

People bad mouth Oahu but with a bit of effort you can find some amazing spots! One additional word of caution - property crime is bad all over Hawaii. Do not leave anything valuable in your car even if you just jump out for even 5 minutes to shoot something. After dark it's best to get out of my favorites above . . .


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jan 10, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been to Oahu for a week business trip and followed with a week on Big Island in April 2012. Although I had only little time on my own on Oahu, I found a few nice places for landscape that were not too far off the beaten paths (I was travelling with my girlfriend and then 3 months old son).
> 
> ...



Just for the fun of it, here are a few of the photos I took of the places I recommended in my previous post.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jan 10, 2014)

And a couple from Honolulu/Waikiki...

By the way, if I recall correctly, winter time is Big Waves time so you may have ome nice oppotunities of North shore, where there are some surf competitions I think. However, I don't know if this may make snorkelling harder...


----------



## Cali_PH (Jan 10, 2014)

Personally, I use my 17-40L a lot for landscape, especially waterscapes, usually near the wider end. It gives a dynamic look that's different than just stitching multiple shots together, but of course that look isn't for everyone.

Others have covered many of the spots I'd recommend, but here's a few more:

Lanai Lookout on the Windward side, right off the road. Lots of signs at the parking lot telling you not to hop the fence, but everyone does it anyway. Just be careful, as the rocks can get slippery and rogue waves can crash over the rocks. 
*Eternity beach* near the Holona blowhole. 
*Papa'iloa Beach* - Not sure of the name, as I also heard it called Police Beach, but then someone else told me Police Beach was somewhere else...but anyway, on the north shore find Papa'Iloa road, go the end and park where you'll probably see several other cars. There will be a narrow walkway between houses to the beach. You'll probably have it mostly to yourselves, except for a couple of locals, maybe some surfers. Head to the left, and depending on tide/time of year you may see some cool mossy volcanic rocks exposed. This is where the Lost beach camp was, which we accidentally ran into. I've also seen turtles sunning here almost every time I've been there, but that may just be luck.
*Makapuu Lighthouse trail* (someone posted a pic from near it above, but I think named it). 
*Kualoa Ranch* - This is a tourist spot, with guided tours. I don't like that part, but it's a pretty beautiful valley. Lots of filming has been done there and you may recognize it from shows/movies like Lost, Godzilla (footprints are still there).
*Manoa Falls* - Near Waikiki, up into the hills; I can't recall how long the hike was, but it was pretty easy. Take bug spray! Might be a bit crowded in the middle of the day. Better to go after a rain (but it'll be a little muddy), as I've heard it can be dry depending on the season.
*Kawela Bay* - Nice little bay, which I've rarely seen anyone else there except when I once ran into Lost filming, and another time into filming of one of the chipmunk movies, lol. You can make the long (but nice) walk from Turtle Bay, or park along 83 at the fruit stands. Across the road from the fruit stands is a gate with a sign about private property and no entrance, but the locals all told me that was a BS sign that Turtle Bay put up; the spot is public, but they agreed to pay for upkeep of the area, so the less people there, the less they have to maintain it. There's a short walk from parking to the water through a cool banyan tree grove (which, by the way, there's a map to from Turtle Bay, so if you're staying there they'll gladly tell you how to get there). From the bay, there's a nice walk around the NE side, through trees and around the point. Eventually you pass a small abandoned military bunker/observation building, and then hit the Turtle Bay Resort.
*Olomana Three Peaks Trail* - I've seen some amazing shots from it, but it looks too dangerous for me to try.
*Spitting Cave of Portlock* - It's hard to find, but a pretty cool spot. Might be hard to really compose good shots.

If it rains, I've heard you should head over to the windward side Kaneohe/Kailua and get a view of new waterfalls off the mountains. Not sure if that's true, I've never experienced rain there in several visits.

Someone above said to stay away from the west side because of the car break-ins. I hadn't heard that, but in my visits it defintely seemed more remote and 'local-friendly.' I'd still at least drive it and maybe take some shots near the car, as the hills and beaches on that side were pretty spectacular. I really enjoyed shooting at one of the beaches there; can't recall the name, but I think it's near the NW tip, where the road goes from paved to dirt. 

Unsolicited, non-photography tips: I really suggest stopping at one of the Giovanni's shrimp trucks on the north shore, one of the shave ice places on the north shore like Waiola or Matsumoto's, and don't be afraid to check Hotwire for car rental prices. A few years ago I went 3 times, and got $9.95/day twice (midsize), and $12.95/day once (midsize, but they were out, got a free upgrade to a luxury car). Also, I'd re-iterate what others have said about being careful of break-ins; you'll see broken glass at parking spots. Besides not leaving anything valuable in the open, I'd also be careful about what people can see you doing in a parking lot, like putting valuables in the trunk where others may be watching.


----------



## Cali_PH (Jan 10, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> By the way, if I recall correctly, winter time is Big Waves time so you may have ome nice oppotunities of North shore, where there are some surf competitions I think. However, I don't know if this may make snorkelling harder...



I believe you're right. The gf and I were in Maui in December a few years back and the waves were bad. Still, she HAD to go snorkeling so we tried it. The rental people were saying how it was fine, great time, etc., but we couldn't see a thing, and the waves bashed my gf against sharp coral and she cut her legs up a bit. Fortunately we returned out equipment quickly and got our money back. Later, I was told by some locals that it wasn't a good time for snorkeling, and not to trust the rental people


----------



## bholliman (Jan 10, 2014)

Great thread! We are planning to visit Hawaii either this summer or in 2015, so I'm bookmarking this thread for ideas.

We will need to go there in June or July. What are the advantages and disadvantages of this time of year in Hawaii?

Thanks


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 10, 2014)

Kaweeka said:


> For hiking trails the best resource is http://hawaiitrails.ehawaii.gov/island.php?island=Oahu. If you do not mind a little exercise you will see a whole new side to Oahu if you get off the roads and into the jungles! Any trail that takes you up to a ridge should give you some great shots.
> 
> The north shore is raging this time of year so lots of surf shots on that side. There can also be some pretty intense rain storms on the windward (east) side. In both cases do not turn your back on the water; waves can grab you quick and flash floods come, well, in a flash. Other places I like are Kaena Point (Oahu's west end) and the Makapuu/Sandy Beach area (the eastern end and a lot easier to get to).
> 
> People bad mouth Oahu but with a bit of effort you can find some amazing spots! One additional word of caution - property crime is bad all over Hawaii. Do not leave anything valuable in your car even if you just jump out for even 5 minutes to shoot something. After dark it's best to get out of my favorites above . . .



Great feedback -- I appreciate the hiking maps site. It's solid.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 10, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> And a couple from Honolulu/Waikiki...
> 
> By the way, if I recall correctly, winter time is Big Waves time so you may have ome nice oppotunities of North shore, where there are some surf competitions I think. However, I don't know if this may make snorkelling harder...



Great shots, thanks! The lookout, in particular, was already on my list -- I can see why!

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 10, 2014)

Cali_PH said:


> Personally, I use my 17-40L a lot for landscape, especially waterscapes, usually near the wider end. It gives a dynamic look that's different than just stitching multiple shots together, but of course that look isn't for everyone.
> 
> [ahsanford: truncated the copious great stuff you mentioned]
> 
> I'd also be careful about what people can see you doing in a parking lot, like putting valuables in the trunk where others may be watching.



Absolutely great. Thanks for another super post -- I need to aggregate this into a master list.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 29, 2014)

All -- I thought I'd resuscitate this thread as I just got a question on how the trip went. 

In short, it was a blast.

Pics attached. Oahu is gorgeous. Thanks for all the help in nailing down what to bring and where to go!

- A


----------



## offfocus (Sep 29, 2014)

Great shots!



ahsanford said:


> All -- I thought I'd resuscitate this thread as I just got a question on how the trip went.
> 
> In short, it was a blast.
> 
> ...


----------



## bholliman (Apr 18, 2016)

I just re-read this thread for photo ideas and decided to post something to see if anybody has anything new to add.

My wife and I are taking our two sons, ages 4 and 17 in June for 3 weeks. We will be splitting time between Oahu, Kauai and the Big Island. This is a family vacation. My wife and boys are pretty tolerant of my photography, but I work hard to not let it get in the way of having fun. My normal vacation routine is for me to get up super early, while they are still sleeping, do most of my landscape photography and then not do anything to keep them waiting during the day and evening.

I'm planning to take the following equipment:


5DsR
16-35 f/4 IS
24-70 f/4 IS (taking this over my f/2.8 II since its smaller and lighter and has IS and semi-macro, have the 35 f/2 IS for low light)
70-700 f/2.8 IS II
35 f/2 IS
1.4x and 2.0 x extenders
Lightweight travel tripod and with ball head
This will cover a broad focal length range with the 35 f/2 thrown in for low-light. 

I currently plan to leave the following at home:

24-70 f/2.8 II
50mm f/1.8 STM
100 f/2.8L Macro
300 f/2.8 II
6D
600EX-RT (x3) and 430EX-RT speedlights

I hate leaving the 300 at home, since I love it, but its a heavy monster and since its not whale watching or big wave surf season, I'm not sure I would use it much. I'm sure there will be some interesting birds to take pictures, but I can get buy with my 70-200 and extenders. I'm torn about leaving all the speedlights at home, the little 430EX could provide some fill flash if needed and not take up too much space.

Also looking for suggestions about things to see/do and photo locations. We have a some relatives who we will be visiting on Oahu, and I expect they know most of the good Oahu sites, but suggestions for Hawaii and Kauai would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bholliman (Apr 18, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> All -- I thought I'd resuscitate this thread as I just got a question on how the trip went.
> 
> In short, it was a blast.
> 
> ...



Excellent pics Ah, where were the first two taken?


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 18, 2016)

bholliman said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > All -- I thought I'd resuscitate this thread as I just got a question on how the trip went.
> ...



Too kind! Those two were on Sandy Beach, I believe, the SE corner of Oahu, somewhere between Hanauma Bay and the Makapu'u Lookout. It's on Google Maps.

- A


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 22, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> All -- I thought I'd resuscitate this thread as I just got a question on how the trip went.
> 
> In short, it was a blast.
> 
> ...



I am from Oahu. Born there. Graduated from Kailua High School in 1981. I've not been back since 1982. I was a member of the Hawaii Army national Guard before moving to Tennessee and finishing up there. I know your post is nearly two years old, but your photos are more beautiful than the island itself. You've done a very fine job.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 22, 2016)

bholliman said:


> I just re-read this thread for photo ideas and decided to post something to see if anybody has anything new to add.
> 
> My wife and I are taking our two sons, ages 4 and 17 in June for 3 weeks. We will be splitting time between Oahu, Kauai and the Big Island. This is a family vacation. My wife and boys are pretty tolerant of my photography, but I work hard to not let it get in the way of having fun. My normal vacation routine is for me to get up super early, while they are still sleeping, do most of my landscape photography and then not do anything to keep them waiting during the day and evening.
> 
> ...



Waimea Falls. When I was there we could still jump off and there was a lifeguard. They don't allow that anymore, but they do a diving show from what I understand. Beautiful park. Dumb old me I never went to another island and back then a ticket was only $50 between islands (round trip on sale).

I'd drop the two extenders and the 35 f/2 and 24-70 f/4 and the 5DSr and the tripod. I'd take the 6D, and the 24-70 f/2.8L II instead. I'd take one flash brah.

Do not leave your gear in the rental car. Never. Not ever. Never ever. Travel as light as possible and have fun! Wish I could be you on that vacation!


----------



## bholliman (Apr 22, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > I just re-read this thread for photo ideas and decided to post something to see if anybody has anything new to add.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions and input! I probably am planning to take too much gear. My 5DsR and 16-35 f/4 IS are the only definate items. I'm a landscape guy and the 16-35 is supurb. It will also work nicely for the battleship tours and indoor stuff. 

The 6D has a size advantage over the 5DsR and takes teriffic landscapes, but I would miss the 5D's excellent AF for kids running around. 

I was thinking about locking equipment in the trunk of the rental car at times, is that a bad idea also?


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 22, 2016)

bholliman said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > bholliman said:
> ...



If you lock your gear in the trunk do it at a location other than the one where you plan to park. Property crime is a real problem and there are people who predate tourists. Hawaii is beautiful. It is. However, there are very many people in desperate straights (drugs, no jobs, extremely high cost of living, etc.). My old high school buddies (One in Hilo on the big island and another in Waimanalo on Oahu) say things are really bad. Things are so expensive and good paying jobs so few that many of us who grew up there had to leave. There is grinding poverty. Don't assume you are welcome everywhere. You are not. Haole is a pejorative once venturing outside the tourist areas. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haole


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 22, 2016)

I didn't read the whole thread.

If you are interested in a small adventure...

Look up the mule man in KALAUPAPA (http://www.molokai.com/muleride/).

I went several years ago and highly recommend it. The mules are great. The mule ride is a pleasant ~ 90 awesome ride. Start off through nice wooded trail. You may see some sheep on the side of the mountain. The trees part and the pacific with a chain of islands explodes in front of you. Beautiful. Then you wind down a steep path and have multiple photo ops of seascapes etc. When you get to the bottom, you will be put on a bus and taken to the center of the old leprosy town (you won't catch it). If you are lucky, a surviving colony member may join you.

Anyway you will have time to photograph ruins and open working buildings. Great photo ops here too.

Also look into volcanoes, lava flows.

There is a great windy road to take on Maui but plan for abut 3 to 4 hours and rent a car. I'm not sure if you want sun up or sun down or if it matters.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 22, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > That reminds me! What underwater camera would you recommend? I will not buy a new one as I never shoot underwater but Hanauma Bay snorkeling is on the list and might make for some memorable snaps. So this is a one-day shooting opportunity only.
> ...


----------



## Pookie (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice images here... love Kaneohe on Oahu and Makapuu is awesome but we ended up buying a place in Maui up country. Love the snorkeling/diving there, especially Honolua Bay... the best IMO. Both of my sons have Hawaiian names, that how much we dig the islands. Maui no ka oi !!! 

BTW, isn't there another Maui guy here on the forum? 

Question for the members here... going to dedicate a 5D3 to UW work. Any housing recommended?

Honu at Kahekili...


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 23, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Question for the members here... going to dedicate a 5D3 to UW work. Any housing recommended?



Only two worth looking at are the Nauticam NA-5DSR and Aquatica A5Dsr housings, both companies came out with better versions that fit the 5D MkIII after the 5DS/R came out.

The Nauticam has the unique Multi Controller Pad, both have strobe, port, and viewfinder options to cover pretty much everything. 

I prefer Aquatica housings personally, but I rarely change any settings once under water so the MCP is of limited value to me.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 23, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Question for the members here... going to dedicate a 5D3 to UW work. Any housing recommended?
> ...



Thanks, rented a Nauticam before. I'll be in Maui for most of May so I'll be looking into this ASAP.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 27, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Nice images here... love Kaneohe on Oahu and Makapuu is awesome but we ended up buying a place in Maui up country. Love the snorkeling/diving there, especially Honolua Bay... the best IMO. Both of my sons have Hawaiian names, that how much we dig the islands. Maui no ka oi !!!
> 
> BTW, isn't there another Maui guy here on the forum?
> 
> ...



Beautiful photo Pookie!


----------



## Lyle Krannichfeld (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm on Maui, pro landscape/underwater photographer. Feel free to email me with any questions, Lyle at Krannichfeld dot com ;D


----------



## bholliman (May 28, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions and comments! I made several modifications to our itinerary based on the information in this thread and a helpful Facebook chat with Maui resident Lyle Krannichfeld.

We are leaving next week, I'm still going with my first inclination for an equipment list:

5DsR
16-35 f/4 IS
24-70 f/4 IS (taking this over my f/2.8 II since its smaller and lighter and has IS and semi-macro, 77mm filter thread size common with other lenses on trip
70-200 f/2.8 IS II
35 f/2 IS
430EX III-RT for fill flash when needed
1.4x III extender
77mm CPL, 3-stop and 10-stop ND filters
Lightweight travel tripod and with ball head
Lowepro Fastpack 350 AW backpack - will hold all this gear and provides easy access to my camera for shooting
Canon Powershot D30 underwater camera for snorkeling shots and for those situations were I don't want to lug around a DSLR

Any comments/suggestions on the gear list?


----------



## Pookie (May 28, 2016)

Lyle Krannichfeld said:


> I'm on Maui, pro landscape/underwater photographer. Feel free to email me with any questions, Lyle at Krannichfeld dot com ;D



Killer work... love to hear your take on UW housings and your set-up. Maybe open a thread as I really dig hearing from people that are actually using the gear they are talking about.


----------



## Pookie (May 28, 2016)

bholliman said:


> Thanks for the suggestions and comments! I made several modifications to our itinerary based on the information in this thread and a very helpful Facebook chat with Maui native Lyle Krannichfeld.
> 
> We are leaving next week, I'm still going with my first inclination for an equipment list:
> 
> ...



Essentially what I carry... I use the 400AW flipside. Lens-wise I take a few more portrait faves and a 2 head pack of Eli's. Never or rarely use speedlites these days. Just bought a UW housing for one of my 5D3's after talking with a seasoned UW photographer on Oahu. I used a D10 and D20 for a few years and then rented a UW setup but decided time to invest, especially for surf shots here in Santa Cruz too. We will be heading back to our house in Maui for most of the month of August. If you were around I'd love to meet-up.


----------



## bholliman (May 28, 2016)

Pookie said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > 5DsR
> ...



I've seen some of your work here with lighting, and its terrific! My artificial lighting and portrait skills are pretty limited, so just one speedlite for fill and bounce on the list now. I may take a 2nd one (600EX) to do some off camera lighting, I haven't decided yet. 

I considered a UW housing for my 5DsR, but decided the D30 would be good enough. We live in the middle of the country and don't get to coastal areas often, so imagine I'll sell the D30 after the trip. We will be home by mid July, so will miss you, but thanks for the meet-up offer.


----------



## StudentOfLight (May 28, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> David_in_Seattle said:
> 
> 
> > [list type=decimal]
> ...


Have you tried this? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3DJTLLfIfE


----------



## scottkinfw (May 28, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Nice images here... love Kaneohe on Oahu and Makapuu is awesome but we ended up buying a place in Maui up country. Love the snorkeling/diving there, especially Honolua Bay... the best IMO. Both of my sons have Hawaiian names, that how much we dig the islands. Maui no ka oi !!!
> 
> BTW, isn't there another Maui guy here on the forum?
> 
> ...



Awesome shot Pookie.

Did you use a filter for this?

Sek


----------



## Pookie (May 28, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice images here... love Kaneohe on Oahu and Makapuu is awesome but we ended up buying a place in Maui up country. Love the snorkeling/diving there, especially Honolua Bay... the best IMO. Both of my sons have Hawaiian names, that how much we dig the islands. Maui no ka oi !!!
> ...



Hi Sek, Thanks... no filter. I think this was either a D10 or D20. Prob a D10 first gen. Just recently put one of my 5D3's into a UW housing for surf and sea work. Will be in Maui for an extended vacation soon so I hope to really test it out. Love the D series UW Canon's but they can't compete with DSLR... for snorkeling they are fun though and not much of an investment. I def recommend them for light weight UW work. I have 3 of them for different family members when they head off for the beach. I've also pushed them way past the max depth when freediving almost every time I go out.


----------

